

WikiLeaks: "The coming months will see global history redefined." - alastair
http://mobile.twitter.com/wikileaks/status/6581472060252160

======
steve19
Please, if you use quotations marks make sure the text inside is actually a
quote.

The tweet actually says ...

"The coming months will see a new world, where global history is redefined.
Keep us strong: <http://is.gd/hzbIa> "

It links to the donation page. Sounds like typical marketing copy to me.

------
martinkallstrom
Maybe someone leaked the Beatles entire collection of restaurant and bar
receipts. The announcement seems to aim at the same scale of grandeur as what
turned out to be Apple's Beatles in Itunes-announcement.

------
il
I wonder what could be 7X the size of the Iraq war logs...

~~~
Alex3917
For reference, this is roughly the size of the English Wikipedia.

------
variety
Well, the global history of hype, at least.

